# Sonic Stage cannot find openMG secure module



## Guest125 (7 Nov 2007)

Hi all,I have a really infuriating problem which I cannot solve.After a self inflicted computer crash I decided to reinstall Sonic Stage from the supplied disc.When its installing at the music server stage I get the critical error sound and a nice message"temp file local*****blah blah_Is Res.dll could not be removed.When I click "ok" it moves on to insall the other components only to be stopped again at the driver stage"temp file IsRes.dll can't be removed" and again while trying to instsall same driver.When I do the required reboot and then click on sonic stage to open the program I get the lovely message"cannot find the openMG secure module now exiting sonic stage" The version I have on the disc is 3.4 so I downloaded version 4.3(the latest).I don't get the temp file error when installing but it still refuses to start quoting"cannot find the openMG" you get the picture.Any help plesae!!!


----------



## battyb (7 Nov 2007)

Maybe SonicStage Support can help.



Please check and proceed with the following: 

Make sure that you are using a computer with an account that has the administrator rights.
Make sure that you have downloaded the latest SonicStage version available from the download section of our website.
Make sure that you have updated your computer and your operating system with the latest updates. Please contact the manufacturer of your computer / operating system.
Make sure that your computer is free from spyware: for more information, please visit the Microsoft security website.
Click *Start*, *Settings*, then go to the *Control Panel* and select *Add/Remove Programs*, and remove SonicStage.
Download, install and run the Microsoft Windows Installer CleanUp utility from this Microsoft link.
Click *Start*, *Settings*, then go to the *Control Panel*.
Open the *Administrative Tools *and make sure that your Windows Installer is set to automatic and is running. If not, run it.
Install SonicStage (make sure that no other program is running background) and follow the onscreen instructions.
Restart the computer if asked so.


----------



## Guest125 (8 Nov 2007)

Hi battyb I followed the instructions to the letter but no joy.I started again but also delved into the registry and removed all references to Sony/Sonic stage and BINGO tis working again


----------



## Guest125 (8 Nov 2007)

Here's Microsoft at its best guys and Gals.I posted about being unable to enter passwords on the welcome screen and one of the posters put me on the right track.When I removed KB923191 all was grand.................alls good so far.As part of the sequence to getting Sonic Stage working I reinstalled the hidden update and lo and behold sonic started working BUT no passwords.Simple me thinks,just remove the update and all's good in the garden again....Not so alas if I try to remove the update I get a warning that the programs will not work properly.Next time I'm buying an Apple


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

When people have a problems with SonicStage (its always worked ok for me) they say to uninstall it, and delete every trace of it from the machine and the registry. Then reinstall it. 4.3 is for Vista, 4.2 is all you need for XP. You'll get more info over here
[broken link removed]



caff said:


> ...After a self inflicted computer crash I decided to reinstall Sonic Stage from the supplied disc.....



Curious how is a self inflicted problem is Microsofts fault. What were you doing?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

I agree. Not a huge _Microsoft _fan myself but blaming them for random problems like this is facile.


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

Its more likely a SonicStage problem. It installs so much crud its unbelievable. Sony likes to make things complicated. What are you using SonicStage for anyways?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

Again I agree - I've been running a _Vaio _as my main non work machine for about three years now and there is still lots of stuff installed and running (hogging resources) that I have never been clear about being able to remove safely or not.


----------



## Guest125 (9 Nov 2007)

I'm not blaming Microsoft for the fact that I crashed the computer in the first place thats why I said"self inflicted"(by me) What I'm blaming microsoft for is that I'm now in the position that to be able to continue use Sonic Stage I need to keep update KB923191 installed.When this update is installed I can't enter any passwords.aircobra19 I'm using sonic Stage to put music on to a Sony NW-E003F flash player in the ATRAC format.It won't play other formats.Do you know any other programs that this player will work with please?


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

Nice little MP3 player. I really suspect thats a SonicStage problem rather than a Microsoft one. Two good forums for SonicStage issues. 1) Minidisc.org, and 2) AtracLife.

If it were me I'd clean out SonicStage, uninstall it etc. Then install all the MS updates. Then reinstall SonicStage. If you get stuck doing this, need a hand and are in Dublin, drop me a PM and maybe I could help you. Becareful mucking around with Windows, updates and SonicStage though. Don't wreck the system, so that you need to reinstall Windows. 

You need to use SonicStage because Sony (stupidly) decided to lock the player to that software. But its not limited to the format. That player plays ATRAC, MP3, AAC and WMA. While ATRAC is a nice format I'd stick with MP3's as they are more compatible with other players, that you may get in the future. 

Be aware that if you do get Mac SonicStage doesn't work on Macs. (Another great Sony decision). Sony's finally stopped trying to swim upstream with their latest players some of which no longer need SonicStage.


----------



## annfield (9 Nov 2007)

does anyone have a problem where Sonic Stage wont play mp3, only after converting them to sony atrac format, the music plays successfully?


----------



## aircobra19 (9 Nov 2007)

I say you'd have more luck on other forums tbh. 

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------

